# Soldiersmudge's Rocky road!!



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Pics! A bad start!! Not progressed much in this busy 6 months!! Hopefully the next will b better!!!


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

you can defo see an improvement, have faith bro, give yourself some credit


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yep can see an improvement Smudge. You and me are similar shape mate, best of luck with it!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol u looked @ my old pics? Do I look different at all? If I do its mostly to do with diet and not drinking! Once I get the training in properly! Annoyed as I've just tried to go 2my gym and realised I've left my access key in work! ;S off work till September! Don't really wna go down there 40 miles just for my key! Will have to get ky tattoo day booked!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you should put your old pictures up against the new ones.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

I think there's a definate difference mate, not as big in the belly and less on the back too. Most notcieable is your face though, definately losing it there!!

Keep at it Smudge you'll get there! I'm just getting back at it, life is a pain in the ass at times!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Comparison pics!! I cant see a difference lol


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

You never can when it's yourself Smudge! Right I'm a fat git so this isn't personal mate!! The creases in your back are noticeably smaller for a start and there is no way your belly is as big! You've obviously lost some from the start and thats a bonus mate, keep it off and get back at it! Wish I had the swingers to post pics up! Keep er lit!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

One more that wouldnt fit!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Ftblk36 said:


> Wish I had the swingers to post pics up!


Just have some balls m8!! Get em up!! U can see how u look then for real!!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Definately improvement there, your belly is well down on the side views. Im surprised youve even managed to find time and focus on it with the things that life threw at you lately.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Chris really appreciated and motivation to do this hard!! I do feel different and ur right it has been mega hard since May with life and work!! I hate long execise in foreign countrys, especialy when we are on 24hr rations as u dont have a choice in what u eat!!  I do now tho!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Pro6 shake with oats for brekkie, snack of tuna salad @ 11, been out to the park with the kids, now off to Hungry Horse with the kids and Mrs! Gna have to be a gd boy! ;P

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Was gd I think at HH, had 2 chicken skewers for lunch with a jacket potato and onions and peppers on a sizzler plate!! Mrs and kids had the chocolatemania to share for dessert but i resisted!!  that was at 3 snack and then a turkey tikka sandwich filed with salad, made with Burgen bread and a smear of mustard!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Gd day today!! Pro 6 shake with oats and watermelon, tuna/apple snack, Burgen turkey salad stacked sandwich, Haddock and steamed greens and broccoli, Pro6 before bed!!!

60min max incline treadmill, 6km/h

Gym access key now acquired thanks to a local Facebooker!!! Off to hit the weights and cardio tomorrow!!! 

Feel gd already!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking good matey! Keep it up!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

7am Pro6 oat shake

10am tuna and apple

13:30 100g turkey tikka and steamed veg with cayenne pepper

15:00 Burgen peanut butter sandwich

19:30 Steak, 200g steamed green beans and cauliflour

Pro6 oat shake for bed!! 

1 hr cardio max incline 6km/h


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well another gd day!!! Gym smashed FB workout style plus 30mins cardio max incline, 6km/h

8am Pro6 oaty banana shake plus 1 boiled egg(No Yolk)

Tuna apple

12pm Burgen tuna sandwich stacked with salad and a smear of mustard

7pm turkey steaks, stir fried green beans, mushrooms, onions and baby corn with cayenne pepper

Bed Pro6 oaty shake


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks really good smudge! I'd tuck into that


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

All of my food is either steamed or cooked in its own juices now, apart from a little olive oil for the veggies!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smudge are you a chef in the army? All your meals look lush!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL nah bud just throw em all 2gether with whatever herbs/spices are in the cupboard! Make it up off the cuff! Never tastes the same twice! Use lemon/lime juice too!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Off now to put a shift in at the arm farm! ;D

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Back! ;D

Deads wu 80 x 10

85 x 10

85 x 10

90 x 10

Leg press. 130 x 10 x 3

Shoulder press 40 x 10 x 3

Leg curl 45 x 10 x 3

Pulldowns 50 x 10 x 3

Leg extension 45 x 20 x 3

Cardiovascular 30 mins incline 16% 6km/h

Had jelly legs! Awesome feeling! ;D

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Going well Smudge keep at it mate!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah all gd!!! DOMS love em!!! Feeling my hammys today!!! It will kick in more tomorrow i feel!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Chest 2 days ago was a real bad workout!! 

Dips 4 x 10 BW

Chest press 4 x 10 @ 40

Tricep rope pulldowns 1 x 10 @ 35

1 x 10 @ 40

3 x 10 @ 50

Cable cross over 4 x 10 @ 50

Overhead tricep extensions 3 x 10 @ 17.5

DB flyes 3 x 10 @ 12.5

Cardio 30 mins max incline @ 6Km/h

Felt week!!!

Doms yesterday and today are real gd!!! Love em!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey guys

Back n Bis

DB Curl 1 x 12 @ 12.5, 1 x 10 @ 15, 1 x 10 @12.5

Hammer curl 3 x 10 @ 12.5

Rope curls 3 x 10 @ 30

EZ Bar curls 3 x 10 @ 25

Wide rows 4 x 10 @ 50 (Using chest press machine in reverse)

Close grip seated rows 4 x 10 @ 40

Face pullls 3 x 10 @ 25

30 mins cardio max incine 15% @ 6Km/h


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good smudge. Is that the order you do your WO in? If so, i'd possibly look to switch it so you do back first as by doing bi's you're already fatiguing the secondary muscle needed for a good back session.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry first time I've looked at your training is there a lack of equipment?? not much going on for the back is there, and ex amount of sets for the biceps, are you really training the biceps first?? just looked back on some of your routines, and cant fathom, if you are doing a split or a full body, have you deviced this yourself?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Must admit I agreed with Fred there mate, was just planning on tip-toeing around it over various posts if i'm being honest!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Seems to be the general consensus!! Maybe I am tackling this completely wrong! Some advice on a 3 day split would be appreciated!! I dont wna be wasting my time!!! No shortage of equipment as its an Army super gym!! Thanks guys!! Appreciated!!!!


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Smudge,

Not sure if its any help but have a look at my Journal I have put up my routine that I was given by Cal, I know it doesnt look much but I am prepared to put my faith in him and see how it goes.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a four a week man so three sessions is a bit of a job for me.

but you could go

chest and biceps/tri's

legs

shoulders and back

if you have a short seesion you could work in abs

I put the two up body well apart so you can hit triceps well apart and have good recovery time.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I do chest and triceps and start of with a tri exercise then get the bench out the way and alternate the exercises mainly harder ones first and taper down i use this on all workouts, i always do back on a friday and legs on a monday so they get plenty of time to recover some dont but i think its good practise as i use my legs for cardio on non weight days, mine is like this mon legs/shoulders tues off wed chest/tri thursday off friday back/bis sat/sun off, i do cardio on off days, hope this helps bud


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think my computer froze in shock there loz, are you saying you train triceps then do benchpress, so you exhaust your triceps then train chest which would mean when you fail it is your triceps that fail while your chest is still comparively fresh??!! well i can assure you that is not the way to train chest, and i am definately not alone on that one......


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol sorry Fred i never go straight into my bench i always do some tricep extensions firstly i find it warms me up for dbs bench , dont get me wrong i dont exhaust them but i do push them first exercise quite hard(i only do three main tri exercises if i can help it)they where lagging, then i try and get my main chest exercise done then alternate chest and tri till the end and double up on some chest exs, think it comes from a habit of supersets when i first started, sometimes i do press up on a highbar and go too the floor to hit both too sometimes, i used to do bench first after some press ups too warm up but found i get more out of the workout the other way my weights are going up though tris are much better now


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You should compare bench strength over a couple of weeks Loz, doing it your way one week and the standard way the other. Would be interested to see the results.

Sorry for hijack Smudge...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have many times bud i can get an extra 5-10 maybe but not always, dont get me wrong when i do back its all back first then bis and on legs its always legs firstly then shoulders, i dont beleive there is a set way just common sense and what fits indiviually i dont think for one one minute my tris are exhausted before my chest on occasion i have energy for some more pressing but dont afterwards so you could say am i putting enough effort in? changing two t shirts drenched in sweat through a workout suggests yes, whats your philosophy on chest Fred?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

One of the reason i dont harp on about putting my weights up on bench which I hardly ever do now (shoulders) is i pre exhaust my chest,this is done by doing all the fly's pec deck, cable work that doesnt effect the triceps, so when i work chest with presses it is my chest that is worked to failure not my triceps, many people go on about working to failure but really it is triceps that fail not their chest, but weight might be lower on pressing, however whatever the weight it is relivent to what you can push, its chest work not ego!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Sorry for hijack Smudge...


Thats ok bud!!!

@ Freddee What woud u look at for a 4 day split and what exercises and order for it???? Could do 1 on 2 off and just keep rolling the routine!!??? Wna get maximum results so recommendations welcome!!??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It makes sense what your saying, i always feel my tris are quite tense when doing flyes as have always used them are a finisher?dont db incline use tris? they must do as well as shoulderrs , i might shift muscle groups around at some point just to keep my body guessing, , Ive noticed you do 2 sets of each is this due to keeping intensity through the whole workout and keep weight heavy or another reason, MIght try it and see how i get on? no pec dec though can only do flyes


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Rolling the routineis how i am training at the moment.

I like this.

chest biceps

quads claves abs

shoulders traps triceps

back and hamstrings

I have seen your progress but feel in all honesty, youstill need a good amount of cardio so 45 minutes on weight is enough

Chest

incline bench 3x 10

incline fly 2x 10, alternate weekly with pec deck

chest press mcn 3x10 to failure

decline cable fly 2x 12

biceps

straight bar curl 2x10

ezbar curl 2x10

db hammer curl 2x10

you should be able to complete this routine in 40 mins

quads and calves

squats wu 3 sets good form

leg extensions

hack squat or similer 3x12

seated calf high rep 3 sets

standing calf high rep 3 sets

shouders traps tris

smith press to the front 3 sets?

lateral raise 2x10

front steering wheel with raise to finish

bent over db fly 3x15

traps upright row narrow grip 2x10

shrug any I like bar behind my back 2x 10+

triceps

seated single db 3x 10

skull crushes 3x10

you will be good to get all that in but i do, and i use the preacher for the tricep db extensions, just turn around.

back, racks wu 2x 10

bent over row 2x10

wide grip pully 2x10

seated narrowe grip pully 2x10

kneeling rope pully 2x15

hams

lying leg curl 2x10

seated leg cur 2x10

sldl 2x 10

you casn change these exercises as you like for similer to keep the body guessing, but this is just an idea.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks gd Freddee will give that a try from next week!! Will get a note book and start writing things down!!!!

Whats the kneeling rope pulley?? Like face pulls??

Steering wheels with raise??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing your progress bud ramp that cardio up too


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Gna do it!! What do u recommend?? Im only doing max incline treadmill at 6km/h atm for 30mins on weight days!! Gna start doing it 6 time a week!!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

kneeling pully, is a little like a straight bar pull down, you kneel down and draw the pully rope to your knees with almost straight arms, Arnie is doing this exercise at the start of Pumping iron.

steering wheels, is getting a disc weight, i use 15kg hold it in front of your chest arms near straight and turn it so one arm goes over the other, in a exagerated driving motion, when you have completed 20 you end with a front raise, its a killer! i do around severa l raises to finish..


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Gna do it!! What do u recommend?? Im only doing max incline treadmill at 6km/h atm for 30mins on weight days!! Gna start doing it 6 time a week!!!


 your holding some bodyfat so i would get some High intensity rowing on machines and also some xtrainer work perhaps and put some bike machine in there aim for 30 minutes min after your workouts until bodyfat drops that what you might want to try perhaps 15 mins on all and go fo run too on non weight days


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool!! Do u recommend 1 min sprint, 2 mins steady for 15mins on each??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

you could do mate see how you feel go flat out and see how long you can keep it up for, then drop back or just go at a steady but difficult pace dont make it easy on yourself =-)


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

10/12/12 Chest/tris/shoulders (PUSH)

DB press 12 @ 20

10 @ 20

5 @ 22.5> 4 @ 20

Pec Dec 12 @ level 6

12 @ level 5

level 5> failure

DB incline 12 @ 17.5

10 @ 17.5

8 @ 17.5

Tricep dip machine 12 @ level 10

10 @ level 11

12 @ level 10

Chest Press machine

8 @ L6

8 @ L6

[email protected] L6

Skullcrushers

12 @ 7.5 + EZ bar

10 @ 7.5 + EZ bar

8 @ 7.5 + EZ bar

Tricep rope pushdowns

20 @ level 2

12 @ level 2

8 @ level 3

Shoulder press

12 @ L12

12 @ L12

10 @ L10

Rear delt machine

12 @ L2

14 @ L2

15 @ L3

Side laterals

12 @ 7.5

10 @ 7.5

10 @ 7.5

B&R PWO


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Go smudge go. Nice workout dude.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers buddy trying to get shoulders in on my Chest/tris day as legs takes too much out of me on a friday!!!!  Feel gd tho!!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

How many days are you lifting. I do shoulders with triceps.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm doing 3 days, push, pull, legs

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Guys, Im back on it again!! Doing a 4 day split ow tho!! Back/Bi (Mon), Chest/Tri (Weds), Shoulders (thurs), Legs (Fri)

Heres my last 2 workouts this week

18/03/13 Chest/Tris

Barbell Bench Press 12 @ 60

10 @ 60

8 @ 60

Chest press machine 15 @ level 10

12 @ level 11

[email protected] level 12

8 @ level 13>1

Chest flyes 12 @ 12.5

10 @ 12.5

8 @ 12.5

Tricep dips l15 @ level 10

12 @ level 11

10 @ level 12

8 @ level 13

EZ Bar skullkrushers 3 x (10 @ 22.5 straight over head/10 @ 22.5 supinated rear/10 @ 22.5 close grip press)

Cardio 30mins @ HR128 (variable incline and speed)

Awesome little workout!!

Also had a 1 hr leg rehab session this afternoon at work!! Little circuit of squats(super slow 30 second 1 rep count), lunges, presses and balance work!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

22 /03/13 Back/Bi

Deads 15 @ 60

12 @ 90

10 @ 95

[email protected] 100

BOR 12 @ 40

10 @ 45

10 @ 45

8 @ 50

Lat Pull down 12 @ 40

10 @ 50

8 @ 50

6 @ 55

EZ bar concentration curl 12 @ level 6

10 @ Level 6

8 @ Level 6

Incline Hammer curl 12 @ 10

10 @ 10

8 @ 10

Incline walk @ 130bpm for 30mins

B&R PWO

Nice little session!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

23/03/13 Shoulders

Shoulder press 15 @ Level 10

12 @ Level 11

12 @ Level 13

10 @ Level 14

8 @ Level 15

Side lateral Raise 12 @ 7.5

3 x 10 @ 7.5

Front Raise 3 x 12 @ 10

Upright row 3 x 12 @ 27.5

30 min Incline walk @ HR 130bpm


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

legs it is!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

25/03/13 Legs

Leg press WU 20 @ 130

15 @ 150

15 @ 150

15 @170

Leg Extensions 4 x 20 @ level 13

Leg curls 4 x 20 @ level 12

Calf raises 3 x 20 @ level 15

Ab machine 20 @ level 10

3 x 20 @ level 14

30 min leg shake out, treadmill @ HR 130bpm fat burn zone!

B&R PWO and a shower followed by a slow walk home!  - at Corporal Budd VC Gymnasium..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

23/03/13 Back/Bi

Deadlifts 15 @ 60

10 @ 100

10 @ 100

8 @ 100

8 @ 100

BOR 15 @ Bar

12 @ 40

10 @ 45

10 @ 47.5

7 @ 50

Lat Pulldown 12 @ 40

12 @ 45

10 @ 50

8 @ 50

Seated row machine 15 @ 30

12 @ 40

10 @ 45

9 @ 45

EZ Concentration curls 8 @ Level 6

3 x 6 @ Level 5

DB Curls 3 x 10 @ 10 super slow!!!

B&R PWO and 10 mins super intense sunbed!!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

nice workout..wont be getting in myself today ..family day..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice one Smudge!

Was legs for myself today


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Freddee, that is exactly what I would have said for a workout split.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cool, I haven't added my workouts here religiously but back on keeping a record!!! I am doing Push, Pull, shoulders and legs atm but will use Freddies workout when I change up in a few weeks!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

1/4/13 Shoulders

Shoulder press 2 x 20 @ level 8 Front and rear

1 x 18 @ level 12

Side lateral raise

3 x 10 @ 7.5

Ft raise

3 x 10 @ 10

Shrugs

4 x 15 @ 30

30 mins treadmill @ 130bpm HR

B&R PWO

Short and sharp!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Been away from here for a while!! Back in tho!! Down to 92.3KG as of today!! Workouts going well and smashing it up!! Look forward to getting back into the forum!!! Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

A couple of updated pics!! I know my vacuum is missing LOL


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

At home in Swindon so went to Phoenix for a chest/bi session.

Decline bench

DB flyes

Chest press machine

Pec Dec

Cable X overs

DB curls

Machine EZ

V Bar cable curls

Gd chat with Barny too on diet!! Makes it sound sensible too! U don't make a cake with the wrong ingredients and cooking time and expect a gd result!! Think I may invest in a 12 week plan from him!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

My plan is going into action!! As of Monday im starting my actual journey to the stage!! I will be looking for a natural comp September/October 2014 so have around 12 months!! I have along way to go and its gna be the hardest thing ive ever done!! Im starting @ 95kg (206lb), 30.7 BMI, 25%BF = 23.75kg (52.25lb) = LBM 71.25kg (156.75lb)!! Im aiming for a mnimum of 17% BF by Jan 1st so with at least 8% to lose = 7.6kg!! My first goal is 19weeks from 19/08 = 0.88lb/wk but im aiming for 1-2lb!! This is the first stage!! Lets get it on!!!!!

Well today I tried a arms only day to see if I got more out of it and to be honest it flt more beneficial than training them with another muscle group!! Im gna b hitting them twice weekly too!!

BB Curls

Hammer curls

Alt DB curl supinated

Concentration curls

Spider curls

Skullkrushers

Tricep DB ext

Rope pushdown SS V bar pushdowns

Felt great!!!

Newer pics will be up soon!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good man looking forward to em 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got my new diet plan put in place looking at a varying Cal quantity for different days:

Day 1 2100

Day 2 2500

Day 3 2300

Day 4 2750

Day 5 2000

Day 6 2600

Day 7 3100

Best get shopping!! Have meal plans set out!! Lets get it on!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fatloss is going really well smudge, well done.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Cheers mate!!! Gd to hear from u!! They were a while ago now!!!  Gna wait till 12 weeks for new 1s!! Got a new plan!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

AM Cardion fasted 30 min bike HR 125average

Shoulders tonight!! Went for Rotator cuff WU!

Smith machine Shoulder Press to upper arm parallel!! Felt so much better than usual!!

DB Side laterals

KB Front raise

Front B shrugs

BB Forearm curls

BB forearm reverse curls

10mins HIIT bike 1:1 x 5


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

This AM did a Xfit style WO at work

Clean, jerk and press

Pull ups

Bench press

Dips

Zuterman curls

Deads

all 3 sets of 8-10 reps increasing weight each time!!!

30mins SSCV in my HR zone between 120-130 bpm!! Done for today!!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

This AM was 15mins bike followed by 15 mins variable treadmill @ 120-130bpm HR.

This evening Was feeling a little rough round he edges but smashed out some heavy sets of

Leg Ext

Leg curls

Leg press

Calf raises

Got a gd TAB on in the morning @ work that will be my cardio!!!! Low cal day tomorrow too!!! 2000kCal


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Well happy as down 1.7kg!!!! That was even after using wrong cals for my pittas!! Lets get it on week 2!!!

Even resisted a McDs twice in 3 days!!! My mate who gives me a lift back 2 work on a Monday stopped for 2 double cheeseburgers, I just had my tuna, salad and apple!!!

Tonight was chest and when I got to the gym one of my mates was there who is a PTI so had a gd chest blast with a spotter for a change!! Gd to get the few more reps out!!

Flat bench

Decline bench

Flyes

Incline machine press

Chest dips

20min SSCV @ 130bpm average

BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

This morning was a 30min SSCV bike with HR @129bpm plus a little dumbbell chest routine to top up last nights session!! Arms tonight!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m gonna ask an unpopolar q now smudge.

are you sure what youre losing is bodyfat and not bf + muscle.

youre were a big chap initially and that could disguise some of the muscle loss.

cmon bud doing even a few sets of chest the next day after a chest workout (which shouldve left you fried) didnt.

or were you forcing more reps out whilst aching like cnut from DOMS?

pushing yourself to the limits is needed, pushing your diet to the limits is needed, (which you are given the previous posts) so why push your recovery to the limits and risk being catabolic..

youre a natural trainer mate, so you have to give more focus to rest than dudes on gear or who are 20 years younger than you..

i`m specifically not saying train "x" amount of times a week or making direct statements, but asking you to ask your self q`s.

very difficult q`s to answer honestly..

i dunno if you read my orange squash analogy on plods journal.. make it with the right amount of concentrate and it tastes delish..

unfortunately some of what i predicted for plod is happening already...

the body is a very resilient thing, when you work with it.

an egg (lol) is very strong if you apply pressure at both end.. but squeeze the fcuker in the middle...

anyhoo lol, hope thats not come across too negatively, cos all that said youre looking well..

but please do ask yourself the q`s..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Fair 1 mate!! I appreciate all ur comments Cal!! I did have DOMs as I smashed it last night but didn't get any incline DB presses in!!! That's all I did just to fill in 10mins left of our phys session at work mate!!! I know what u mean and trust me I make sure I get my rest in!!!  At present I am only training each bodypart every 8 days! That's a gd analogy about the squash!! So true!!

Tonights arms session was as follows:

BB Curls

Hammer curls

Inc DB curls

EZ bar preachers

Skullkrushers

Dips

I feel the separate arm day has helped so far!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol you cant just miss a few sets out and do em next day..

noticed the other day you trained shoulders, then i THINK the next day you did a kinda full body just minus shoulders..

youre getting massive crossover between bodyparts and essentially training them more than 1x a week.

how do you think separate arm days has helped so far?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I have to sometimes have to do this as have organised PT sessions at work 3 times a week!!! Im finding a lot more benefit from separating my arms!! Working them a lot harder and heavier!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cool just interested..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

That's awesome mate glad ur taking an interest!!  Have no choice with PT at work!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Right I know it's been a while but I'm back in!! Just had my hernia from my bike accident repaired 2 weeks ago!! Got dovmcs on Monday, hopefully start core stability classes at work and back on the weights lightly!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello smudge. Good to see your still at it.


----------

